# Warning 2 Feet Of Snow ! ! !



## Bearcarver (Jan 5, 2011)

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 5, 2011)

We know those are not yours for sure - they look too young


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jan 5, 2011)

LOL! i'll be using this one


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 5, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> We know those are not yours for sure - they look too young




You're right Gary!

Mine are more like this:







Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 5, 2011)

Wouldn't it look more like this John?


----------



## chefrob (Jan 5, 2011)

i like these..............


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh Man, I can't beleive I looked.. I should have known better.....
Very funny stuff guys


----------

